# Primer not getting Gas?? After Carb Rebuid?



## Biketrax

I just rebuilt a couple snow blower Carbs (both Tecumseh a 5hp and an 8hp)
The 5 started right up!
The other however is not getting primer gas?? The primer button seems to be getting the suction however no gas is coming thru the hose? I ran air thru it to clear it seems fine? 

Snow is coming whats the next step?


----------



## micah68kj

Biketrax said:


> I just rebuilt a couple snow blower Carbs (both Tecumseh a 5hp and an 8hp)
> The 5 started right up!
> The other however is not getting primer gas?? The primer button seems to be getting the suction however no gas is coming thru the hose? I ran air thru it to clear it seems fine?
> 
> Snow is coming whats the next step?


Check your primer line *very carefully*. They have a tendency to collapse, split etc. 
Let us know.


----------



## Pathfinder13

I know it seems like the obvious but stanger things have happened... I myself tried to start my blower once last season with the gas shutoff OFF.  Heheeh..so.. Is your shutoff ON ?


----------



## Biketrax

*C'mon Pathfinder !*

I dont have a fuel shut off and yes the ON button was in the correct setting!
Joe IS their a yolk that feeds the primer line behind the prime button? Cause I only have one feed-line from the tank. It seems like a bear to get to. I guess I will be taking things apart. 
Thank goodness I bought some spare fuel lines!!!! I was planning on replacing them in the spring.


----------



## Pathfinder13

Biketrax said:


> I dont have a fuel shut off and yes the ON button was in the correct setting!
> Joe IS their a yolk that feeds the primer line behind the prime button? Cause I only have one feed-line from the tank. It seems like a bear to get to. I guess I will be taking things apart.
> Thank goodness I bought some spare fuel lines!!!! I was planning on replacing them in the spring.


Here's a tutorial for ya'... this guy has many very informative and honest videos. This will help ya'


----------



## Shryp

The primer doesn't push gas, it pushes air. The extra air pressure goes into the carb bowl and forces the fuel up the main jet. Is your main needle open the 1.5 turns for the stock setting?


----------



## micah68kj

Shryp said:


> The primer doesn't push gas, it pushes air. The extra air pressure goes into the carb bowl and forces the fuel up the main jet. Is your main needle open the 1.5 turns for the stock setting?


Oh my gosh. I knew this too and still say to check for gas coming through it. Thanks, SHRYP, for straightening this out. Sorry to misinform. But it still is probably the primer line gone bad. They do it so often. Made from pretty flimsy material.


----------



## Grunt

Make sure the float bowl gasket is sealing good and the bowl IS filled with gas.


----------



## Biketrax

So I checked the primer line seemed clear? So it must of been the main fuel line.
I Took the pull starter shroud off and replaced both lines Fuel and primer! Problem solved ! Thinking some debris caught in the line!
Works awesome for the foot of snow that's coming! 
Thanks for all the HELP!!

PS Just sold my 3rd Snow blower this year !!(Sears Craftsman 5HP plus two TOROs) love that Cash!


----------



## Pathfinder13

Biketrax said:


> So I checked the primer line seemed clear? So it must of been the main fuel line.
> I Took the pull starter shroud off and replaced both lines Fuel and primer! Problem solved ! Thinking some debris caught in the line!
> Works awesome for the foot of snow that's coming!
> Thanks for all the HELP!!
> 
> PS Just sold my 3rd Snow blower this year !!(Sears Craftsman 5HP plus two TOROs) love that Cash!



Hope you liked Doneyboy's vid


----------



## Biketrax

*YES I DID! Pathfinder*

I had already seen some of his videos!! They are informative!
Thank you


----------



## DANMAN

primer hose 3 bucks at your local power shop you need less than a foot


----------

